# Favorite Rugers



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Had a bunch of Rugers over the years but these are my favorite:

45 convertable NM Blackhawk
45 New Vaquero
22 convertable NM SSS....35 years old.
22 NM Bearcat :smt023

shoud'a been a cowboy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

They are all great looking and I imagine shoot as good as they look.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, those yellow grips sure stand out  Some nice looking revolvers you've got there.

-Jeff-


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

They all shoot well. The SS was my "frog huntin" gun years ago and was deadly on em. Had to file sights down some on Vaquero. Supposed to be antique "ivory" grips.....my meager attempt at a John Wayne Colt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

If they were around when he was John Wayne probably would have had a Ruger as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One of my favorites is the Ruger Speed-Six with a 23/4" barrel. The gun is a perfect balance for me and very accurate shooting .357's. :smt023








:smt1099


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Love those, Baldy. Went to buy one over 20 years ago. They didn't have any so I got a SW M13 w/3" barrel. Friend had one and it sure shot good. You sure don't see any used ones around here!


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well this is all I have so far...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Baldy said:


> One of my favorites is the Ruger Speed-Six with a 23/4" barrel. The gun is a perfect balance for me and very accurate shooting .357's. :smt023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I typically don't like revolvers, but that is by far one of the most bada$$ looking revolvers I have ever seen...:drooling::drooling:

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you Gent's for the compliments. I have put a spurless hammer in it and some Tyler-T Grips with the hope of carrying it. I haven't been able to get to the range enough to practice with it yet. Here in about 2 weeks I hope to have that problem taken care of. This one was new when I got it about 6 months ago but not anymore. It was made about 1982.:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What brand holster is that, Baldy? Gun and holster look outstanding!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

forestranger said:


> Had a bunch of Rugers over the years but these are my favorite:
> 
> 45 convertable NM Blackhawk
> 45 New Vaquero
> ...


VERY NICE collection!


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking guns.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What brand holster is that, Baldy? Gun and holster look outstanding!


That's a Don Hume Holster. It works real good.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

forestranger said:


> Had a bunch of Rugers over the years but these are my favorite:
> 
> 45 convertable NM Blackhawk
> 45 New Vaquero
> ...


:supz:Man they are beautiful.:drooling::drooling::smt1099


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Even w/ a bunch of autos & DA revolvers, ol Hoppy, Roy, Gene & of course the Duke made me a life long SA fan. I remember turning down a brand new nickel 45 Colt Peacemaker for $125 because it was too expensive. Bought a new Blackhawk for $90 instead. Oh well...:smt022


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice collection.

Too bad the pictures are gone ... I'd like to see them.

:smt1099


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

*My favorite Rugers*

My Super Blackhawk in .44 Magnum and my SR9c.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Finger off the trigger until ready to fire!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

SR40 and my newly aquired 1982 stainless speed six in 9mm.....


----------



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mine:


----------

